# New Amsterdam Laws?



## Alphadawg (May 27, 2011)

Look what they're doing in Amsterdam! Link says it all....


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43197896/ns/travel-destination_travel/t/high-times-amsterdam-not-so-fast/from/toolbar?gt1=43001


----------



## frankenbuds (May 28, 2011)

this is soo fucked. This will NOT happen. people will go apeshit. The problem with legislation in holland is that the growing of marijuana isn't exactly legal so they create a place for the mob to flourish and use cannabis as a way to further criminal activity. In holland the rules is Max. 5 plants per person Outdoors. No Lights or supplements(food) allowed. and the climate only supports growth between may-september. So because the backdoor of marijuana (growing) is basically illegal if you wanna do it right, the mob produces 75% of the cannabis and so that's where the crime steps in and fucks with everything to the point where they are now thinking of slowly making it illegal again. what fucks.


----------



## dooley1 (May 28, 2011)

amsterdam sucks ..never will i go back. They envy americans


----------



## whitewidower420 (May 29, 2011)

Ah, I just started a similar thread.....oh well.

This will happen as it's already voted in. People have gone apeshit, but not the right people. There are probably tons of right wing people in the Netherlands sick and tired of people who have maybe smoked weed once in their life or never who go there and try it for the first time and get super fuckin' backed and then wander their streets. Then they take mushrooms on top of that. Sounds great for a tourist ---- yea! drug wonder land. But imagine if you had to deal with these people daily: at the bus stops, at McDonalds, on the streets, at your work, in the restaurants, near your home.....you'd want to restrict the laws to just citizens eventually to.

As an American in Europe, my advice to those who are going to Europe and need to buy something to tide them over--- go to Prague. Yes, it is illegal to sell here, but authorities have a look the other way policy.


----------



## frankenbuds (May 29, 2011)

@ dooley -wow nice generalization there. One thing is for sure; I don't envy you.

@ whitewidower... im still saying that it's not going to happen, and if it does it wont last very long.


----------



## dooley1 (May 29, 2011)

when you go to amsterdam they listen to american music, watch american movies, and wear american clothes and then wanna act like they dont want to be us! Not to mention the majority of them have no manners and there food is prolly the worst i have ever come across. amsterdam and holland in general sucks. America has way better weed too. mainly because the amsterdam shit is not properly grown. dont be salty frankenbuds you know u love us.


----------



## frankenbuds (May 29, 2011)

I love parts of americana, The movies, the music, the counterculture, I could do without the wars and your government. Personally I'm not real big on national pride in any way as it is in my opinion quite a limited way of thinking, you say you're american yet I assume you are not a Native and so really one could argue if you are?


----------



## dooley1 (May 30, 2011)

lol , thats like me saying im an african because thats where the first people started. stupid analogy frankenbuds..nice try


----------



## shannonball (Jun 1, 2011)

your correct WW420. been to AMS 8 times and am heading back to Europe for 12 days (4 in AMS) next month. I can see how the Dutch can feel this way about their drug laws and not wanting foreigners messing up a good thing. It does sadden me that this most likely will stay as a law. Most Americans have no clue how to behave in European countries. I have seen the ugly American thing way to many times to count. They are loud, obnoxious, in your face, typically not very polite, don't try to learn basic phrases of the language and act like they own the place. Completely the opposite of Europeans. 

I visit a lot of coffee shops, bars, cafes etc and can always pick out the Americans within 30 seconds of entering. i love America and all it stands for just wish people knew how to behave a little better when in a foreign country. 



whitewidower420 said:


> Ah, I just started a similar thread.....oh well.
> 
> This will happen as it's already voted in. People have gone apeshit, but not the right people. There are probably tons of right wing people in the Netherlands sick and tired of people who have maybe smoked weed once in their life or never who go there and try it for the first time and get super fuckin' backed and then wander their streets. Then they take mushrooms on top of that. Sounds great for a tourist ---- yea! drug wonder land. But imagine if you had to deal with these people daily: at the bus stops, at McDonalds, on the streets, at your work, in the restaurants, near your home.....you'd want to restrict the laws to just citizens eventually to.
> 
> As an American in Europe, my advice to those who are going to Europe and need to buy something to tide them over--- go to Prague. Yes, it is illegal to sell here, but authorities have a look the other way policy.


----------



## Enigma684 (Jun 1, 2011)

i like your response shannonball i personaly never ben to amsterdam but if americans act the way they act in theyre own country when theyre stoned it must be uterly annoying in a fogeign country


----------



## sniffer (Jun 1, 2011)

i heard they shake all the buds before they sell them to the americans ,
screw amsterdam ,

they dont even like us


----------



## redivider (Jun 2, 2011)

those who say that americans are all loud, obnoxious blah blah blah are talking crap.

i've hung out in Madrid at 5am and they are just as loud and crazy as americans. i saw several bar fights in belgium, and i was there only 2 nights.

and the people in amsterdam are cool. 

if you were treated like an asshole maybe it's b/c you are one.... 

i went and had a great time.... and i'm american.


----------



## Learning2Hydro (Jun 2, 2011)

shannonball said:


> i love America and all it stands for just wish people knew how to behave a little better when in a foreign country.


Shit...I wish we knew how to behave better HERE. 

But like another poster above me said, everyone has their idiots. Asian tourists in America are annoying as fuck. Just a generalization. Americans get a bad rap abroad, sometimes deservedly so. Sometimes not. If you act like a guest at all times, then you have nothing to worry about. The problem comes in when people travel and act like they own the place. Ignorance knows no nationality. 

Sucks they are doing this, as I always wanted to go visit there. Oh well, there's plenty of other places in Europe to travel to.


----------



## mrvapo (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't see this happen in Amsterdam soon, the local government has been against these plans from the start. There's court cases going on right now whether cities will be able to decide for themselves if the laws are applicable in their area.. It is mostly aimed at keeping Belgian and French drug 'tourists' away. 

Now if only these neighboring countries would introduce more flexible drug laws, the 'problem' would be solved. :/


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree this is far from passing. 

One other thing to think about is the revenue from tourists. They want to preserve this. 

While i think they will or can impose further restrictions, i think its less than likely for this to happen.

keep in mind its illegal for americans to partake anyways, yet its a openly known fact this happens


----------



## bunnyface (Jun 3, 2011)

Fucking Stupid ass power-happy government,,,fuck,think of the revenue loss by ALL the coffee shops in the dam. I got back from the dam at the start of May, and not once was there any sign of any form of trouble,in any coffee shop,,and we vistied alot,,and they all were packed with tourist,,even the ones out of the centre are tourist freindly,,,this is just another reason for us to all grow our own..


----------



## shannonball (Jun 5, 2011)

you are exactly right Learning2Hydro. AMS is a great place and they don't hate Americans they actually enjoy them and have no attitude towards us. What they don't like is just like you said " problem comes in when people travel and act like they own the place." 

@Sniffer. some places do shake their buds. The better places don't. It's not like here comes an American, let's shake the buds." So making a blanket statement like that isn't correct. Most places don't. the ones that do tend to not stay in business long.


----------



## E M (Jun 5, 2011)

amsterdam is a lovely place the people there are nice too as for the clothes the shops are full of european lines everyone listens to all kinds of music in all countries so get off your high horse dooley,
Like anywhere treat anyone with respect and 9 times out of 10 you will receive respect back.


----------



## MrDank007 (Jun 5, 2011)

This is a bad move as a it is not just for Americans, but all non-local residents including those from the UK, which make up a lot of their more regular tourist. Economic suicide if you ask me


----------



## 0011StealTH (Jun 5, 2011)

laws laws laws

i guess california took over the marijuana scene.


----------



## thanks but no danks (Jun 17, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it was my dream to one day go to amsterdam and just go to the shops and try different exotic buds all day, my dream vacation is no more 

I officially hate the Dutch.


----------



## fizzwiggles (Jun 21, 2011)

well i have been to the cup a few times for that being said..the weed movement in the states is producing way better smoke imo nothing can come close to some socal og kush.there food sucks


----------



## a dog named chico (Jun 21, 2011)

wow...that is the quickest way to stop all tourism...


----------



## wtffgr33n (Jun 22, 2011)

my m8 is meant to be going there in a few months =s


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 22, 2011)

The British have a reputation for behaving badly in other countries to, or for simply being too lazy to try and speak the language. Most Dutch speak English, and I'll admit I don't speak Dutch, but I used French and German for those who didn't speak English.

I think Part of the problem is alcohol abuse. The only thing that upset me in Amsterdam was a raving drunk Englishman on the street and I am glad serving alcohol and weed simultaneously is generally discouraged.

The Brits only there to smoke not drink were quiet, almost shy, as if to say 'Seriously, I DEFINITELY CAN smoke here?' *carrying on subtly. Those drinking behaved in a way that made me wonder why the Ditch didn't want to deport all British on the spot X3


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jun 22, 2011)

I still can't figure out why anybody would want to kill their tourism like that. It's a real shame. Was a fun place to visit, great weed and eats. Oh well if you don't want my money maybe BC will


----------



## Milovan (Jun 22, 2011)

This is not news. I knew this was going on and going to happen as far back as early last year.
It was in the news and I seen it coming. I was born in Europe moved to L.A. at 3 and I frequent there every once awhile and I could tell you, there is smoke
everywhere (just not in your face) so no biggie. Go to any underground pizzeria etc...and you will find hash or bud
most always. Buy it and go party with current and new friends of that Country. Again, pot is everywhere in Europe and easy to find. 
Hey, the coffee shop scene in amsterdam was cool while it lasted but as they say all good things come to a end.


----------



## rasta juma (Jun 24, 2011)

I think this law will come since they already started banning tourist in some states close to Belgium and Germany.
Messed up but yesterday I read something even more ridiculous:
http://translate.google.nl/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=nl&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=nl&tl=en&u=http://www.telegraaf.nl/binnenland/10081876/__Sterke_cannabis_harddrugs__.html?p=6,2

They've been advised to put weed stronger dan 15% thc on the hard drug category, where now the everage of thc in weed is here 18% so they say.


----------



## mrvapo (Jun 24, 2011)

Not sure if this was already posted, but nothing will change (as far as coffeeshops in Amsterdam go) for at least another 4 years!

Yesterday the new rules for coffeeshops were announced by the Dutch Public Prosecution (?) in which the cannabis pass is not mentioned. Only local governments can make changes to this, and since the city of Amsterdam is strongly against the new measures, nothing is going to change anytime soon. 

source: (in Dutch) http://www.coffeeshopbond.nl/nieuws&...etails&id=1495


----------



## Fishy:) (Jul 18, 2011)

Just came back from amsterdam and it was greaaat Really hope this wont happen


----------



## thc&me (Jul 19, 2011)

Didn't anyone see "Deuce Bigalow - European Gigolo"? It's those damn Canadians ruining it for everyone. "I'm Canadian and I'm wasted!"
Seriously though. I've been to Holland a couple of times and the Dutch are lovely people. I'll admit though, some of the worst food in the world. However, those vending machine restaurants are pretty great when you've got the munchies.


----------



## Axelbro (Jul 21, 2011)

if your reading this and dont know the good news,go here http://www.coffeeshopsamsterdam.com/component/content/article/1-latest/53-no-weed-pass-for-holland-for-at-least-another-four-years.html


----------



## senseimiller (Jul 23, 2011)

WTF why are they doing this?


----------



## senseimiller (Jul 23, 2011)

Axelbro said:


> if your reading this and dont know the good news,go here http://www.coffeeshopsamsterdam.com/component/content/article/1-latest/53-no-weed-pass-for-holland-for-at-least-another-four-years.html


 oh sweet lol hopefully in 4 years theres a differnt place that will be the new destination


----------



## supadazed (Aug 5, 2011)

Learning2Hydro said:


> Shit...I wish we knew how to behave better HERE.
> 
> But like another poster above me said, everyone has their idiots. Asian tourists in America are annoying as fuck. Just a generalization. Americans get a bad rap abroad, sometimes deservedly so. Sometimes not. If you act like a guest at all times, then you have nothing to worry about. The problem comes in when people travel and act like they own the place. Ignorance knows no nationality.
> 
> Sucks they are doing this, as I always wanted to go visit there. Oh well, there's plenty of other places in Europe to travel to.


Fuck u Learning2Hydro.... what kinda hypocritical crap is that...? Annoying people comes in all races... I'm Asian-Canadian and been around the world and made friends everwhere I went, whether locals or tourists of other nationalities... always respecting local customs and culture and making sure I'm not being a nuisance... maybe instead of naming certain nationalities or races assholes, we should just call narrow minded fucks like you fuckin annoying... I registered on this site just to write this...

As for the topic of the thread, I think to stop this from happening in Amsterdam, people should continue to go there and find ways to buy weed & hash, I'm sure the locals will find a way to make it available... what are they gonna do? arrest the thousands of tourist that go there to get high... it'll be too costly and senseless.... plus the city doesn't really want it, so mass ignorance of the law may be the key.... I've been there nearly a dozen times over the course of the past 25 yrs, if we really let this happen to such a wonderful, unique city would be a real sad thing...


----------



## Cali chronic (Aug 7, 2011)

Well I am sure it is a real nice place but since my dollar is worth .60 cents less then a Euro. That would be some bill at the end of my stay. Especially with the conversion tax/fee I am charged every time I make a purchase. Like Cayman Dollar is .25 more then the US maybe more? It has been a long time now. So every four cost five there. Expensive vacation when you got weak money.


----------



## SandJindustries (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been to Amsterdam. It was a great visit. Many tourists and kids such as myself hanging out in the Coffee shops, staying at the Hostels, they were cool, interesting and obviously from all over the world. The locals weren't, they weren't exactly hospitable and many times tried to over-charge me for things that were clearly listed. They called Americans pigs, I got called that quite a few times. The older folks were nicer, they said that the hatred comes from bums and out-of-control tourists trashing the place and treating it like a big party and not giving any respect to their country. I can understand that. I'd hate to see the laws change.


----------



## Flava (Aug 12, 2011)

Think in Holland they have a big problem further south from Amsterdam, especially in the border towns like Maastricht where French, Belgians and Germans all swoop in to use the coffee shops.
In Amsterdam things are a little different, and the Mayor is unlikely to pass through any bill which would effectively kill off a lot of tourism or simply drive all the passing drug trade into the hands of the street dealers


----------



## sso (Aug 12, 2011)

...worked at an us army base for some years and also at an airport. (aside from having travelled a fair bit too.)

known quite a few americans along with people from quite many other countries. 

id have to say the asshole to nice person ratio in america is no greater or less than anywhere else.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 13, 2011)

* i think i lagg'd it for too long, crap.. wtf happened, lol?.. well.. the coffee shops are still gonna be open


----------



## ataxia (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks but no danks said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it was my dream to one day go to amsterdam and just go to the shops and try different exotic buds all day, my dream vacation is no more
> 
> I officially hate the Dutch.


 You can pretty much accomplish this by going to cali or colorado. as long as you can prove you are/were a citizen at one point. And the bud is probably more diverse.


----------



## stinkyg (Aug 15, 2011)

they have not putforward a date yet though ! wankers !!! amsterdam i love it . i hope they think about it some more cause the tourism will go to shit ! everyone i met was there for the greenery first everything else second !!!


----------



## Hottik (Aug 16, 2011)

That's garbage, that defeats half of the point of going to amsterdam


----------



## Alborosie (Aug 17, 2011)

that sucks , they should bun alcohol and cigarettes .


----------



## Dil (Aug 20, 2011)

i was in amsterdam 3 weeks ago and was talking to the guy at sensi seeds and he said its all coming to an end soon because of the gov


----------



## marine(uc) (Sep 6, 2011)

Vancouver just became the biggest weed destination on the planet goooo bc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

